
Designing Calm Technology (1995) - kevbin
http://www.ubiq.com/hypertext/weiser/calmtech/calmtech.htm
======
DonHopkins
i miss you, Mark.

    
    
      From mark@markssun.cs.umd.edu Wed Feb 17 19:49:56 2010
      Date: Wed, 25 Feb 87 00:24:52 EST
      From: mark@markssun.cs.umd.edu (Mark Weiser)
      To: don@gyre.umd.edu
      Subject: paper
    
      Leave it (a) on my sun keyboard, (b) in my second floor mailbox,
      (c) at the bottom of a pan of hash brownies.  I'll be sure
      to find it in any of those places. 
      -mark

------
chrisdancy
MOAR

